

Who is going to PyCon - paddy_m

Who is headed to PyCon this year?  It would be great to put some faces to names.  What talks are you looking forward to.
======
paddy_m
I will be at the Continuum Analytics booth. I'm pretty excited, this will be
my first PyCon.

